
The George Plimpton Story - samclemens
http://www.nybooks.com/articles/2016/10/13/the-george-plimpton-story/
======
jimmydddd
By his own admission, not a great businessman, but I think fits within the HN
world for thinking creatively outside the box. He ran the Paris Review at a
loss, but was trying to change the world by discovering new important authors.
Also, writing about and participating in sports like boxing and hockey were,
at the time, well outside the norms for those of his social status and
upbringing.

~~~
dfsegoat
He was also a prolific generalist and was able to communicate across many fun
topics: The only book of his I actually have ever read was his book
"Fireworks: A history and celebration" \- literally about fireworks, their
history and how fireworks transcend culture and customs.

He actually had his ashes loaded into a pyrotechnics shell.

[0] - [https://www.amazon.com/Fireworks-History-Celebration-
George-...](https://www.amazon.com/Fireworks-History-Celebration-George-
Plimpton/dp/0385154143)

[1] - [http://www.espn.com/espn/story/_/id/8127347/sent-
bang](http://www.espn.com/espn/story/_/id/8127347/sent-bang)

------
davesque
From the article I still have some doubts, but was this the guy who hosted
Mouseterpiece Theatre? If so, I always loved that guy. I'm going to go watch
old Disney cartoons from the 50's on youtube now.

~~~
jimmydddd
Yes.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mouseterpiece_Theater](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mouseterpiece_Theater)

I was a Plimpton fan but never heard of Mousterpiece. Thanks for the info.

~~~
davesque
I think he also narrated a number of sports-themed Goofy cartoons.

------
slantyyz
I mostly remember George Plimpton from the Mattel Intellivision TV commercials
when I was a child. I didn't fully grasp exactly who he was until I was older.

------
Sukotto
The Plimpton Project sponsored a song contest to raise awareness of George
Plimpton and their efforts to raise a statue in his honor.

The winning entry: Jonathan Coulton "A Talk with George"
[https://youtu.be/-YMcqNc4nSY?t=1h33m20s](https://youtu.be/-YMcqNc4nSY?t=1h33m20s)

ref:

\- [http://thingaweekredux.com/post/3564224482/thing-a-
week-23-a...](http://thingaweekredux.com/post/3564224482/thing-a-
week-23-a-talk-with-george-chapter-23-in)

\- [http://www.plimptonproject.org/](http://www.plimptonproject.org/)
(warning, flash site)

------
justjonathan
There is a fun look at George Plimpton in My Korean Deli, by Ben Ryder Howe
who worked at the Paris Review. It was a fun read beyond that too, and it will
show you a different (less ambitious and less successful) view of
entrepreurship than you generally see on HN.

[https://www.amazon.com/My-Korean-Deli-Risking-
Convenience/dp...](https://www.amazon.com/My-Korean-Deli-Risking-
Convenience/dp/B008SLEODC)

Edit: Formatting.

------
cafard
I drew strange, mostly scornful looks in junior high study hall by laughing at
loud over _Paper Lion_.

~~~
gadders
All the books of his are good, and well worth a read.

------
dghughes
His Mid-Atlantic accent always confused me as to where he was born and raised
I never would have guessed it was NY City.

